# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung Neuer Stollenwerkatalog



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren.


----------



## Jetblack (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung Neuer Stollenwerkatalog*

Jo, super! 

Den Katalog gibt's jedes Jahr neu! - ist das eine Pressemeldung wert ? 

Jetblack


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung Neuer Stollenwerkatalog*

Wenn ich sowas auf den Tisch kriege, bringe ich es, warum nicht?


----------

